# Alprazolam - anyone have experience using with dogs?



## winniec777

As a follow-up to my post about my dog's anxiety at the vets, thought I'd ask if anyone has any experience using Alprazolam with dogs. We're going to try it on her next vet visit.

One article I read in a vet med journal said it was a good drug to use with behavior mod because unlike other drugs, it didn't make learning impossible. That sounds like just the ticket for our girl.

Does anyone have any suggestions to offer about use of this drug for anxiety? We'll be using it only on an as-needed, situational basis, not every day.


----------



## sassafras

I've prescribed it many times and have used it a bit in my own dogs. I like it for thunderstorm, fireworks, or travel anxiety in dogs (it's my go-to for that stuff now) or mildly stressful situations like holiday family gatherings. The thing I like about it is that it does NOT make them really sedated or drugged out, they're totally lucid. It's also extremely safe.

I've had pretty mixed success with stuff like nail trims or vet visits. One frustrating thing is that the dose range is really wide and some individual dogs need a pretty high dose to be effective, and a lot of vets who are just starting to use it and are wary of overdosing start a bit too low on the dose range so it seems ineffective (I know I did). So it can take some tinkering with the dose to get it figured out. 

For all out panic like some dogs with nail trims or severe thunderstorm anxiety I like to combine it with a touch of acepromazine -- the xanax affects anxiety but doesn't sedate, while the acepromazine sedates but doesn't affect anxiety, so they can compliment one another.


----------



## MissMutt

I have not used it on Marge but I know a fair bit about it and how it works. I know a few people who have used it on their dogs.

There are two ways to use it: situationally for high stress times (most common) and daily (not as common, for more severe cases).

Sounds like you're going to use it situationally. I think it's absolutely, positively, 100% worth a try.

Check out www.championofmyheart.com - her dog is on alprazolam daily (think she just started weaning her off) and she's got a lot of posts about it if you look back in her archives.

Please report back if you use it, winnie! Very very interested in hearing how it goes for Poca.


----------



## Pawzk9

sassafras said:


> I've prescribed it many times and have used it a bit in my own dogs. I like it for thunderstorm, fireworks, or travel anxiety in dogs (it's my go-to for that stuff now) or mildly stressful situations like holiday family gatherings. The thing I like about it is that it does NOT make them really sedated or drugged out, they're totally lucid. It's also extremely safe.
> 
> I've had pretty mixed success with stuff like nail trims or vet visits. One frustrating thing is that the dose range is really wide and some individual dogs need a pretty high dose to be effective, and a lot of vets who are just starting to use it and are wary of overdosing start a bit too low on the dose range so it seems ineffective (I know I did). So it can take some tinkering with the dose to get it figured out.
> 
> For all out panic like some dogs with nail trims or severe thunderstorm anxiety I like to combine it with a touch of acepromazine -- the xanax affects anxiety but doesn't sedate, while the acepromazine sedates but doesn't affect anxiety, so they can compliment one another.


What's your experience with thundershirts? I've seen some pretty good results - esp. thunder and noise phobia. But also for other situations that make dogs really anxious. Including reactive dogs in classes.


----------



## sassafras

I like the Thundershirts, but they seem very hit or miss. Where I really see them shine for some reason is dogs who are anxious in unfamiliar surroundings -- for example, I used one for Pip when he was anxious about the smooth floor at one of the classes we took. We use them a fair amount for dogs who need to stay in the clinic for the day and are anxious there, it seems to work really well for calming them. I've never tried to use it for stuff like separation anxiety or actual storm phobias, though.


----------



## winniec777

Sassafras - thanks for the suggestion. I did read about the combo use of alprazolam and acepromazine. I think that's our next step if the alprazolam alone doesn't cut it. Don't know what dose the vet prescribed yet - haven't picked it up (DH was the one who talked to her). She did say it was a low one, so I'm sure we'll be tinkering with it a bit.

Q: I've wondered about trying a thundershirt or calming cap for the vet - do you think it would be worth a try? I haven't tried either yet because Poca is not a dog that seeks comfort. When she's stressed, she wants to be hyper alert so she can see/hear/smell anything bad coming. This means no touching, which she just finds more distracting. I think the shirt or cap would just add to her stress because it would interrupt her sentinel mode. But maybe that's the point. I dunno....

MM - I think we're going to try a couple of dry runs before the actual vet visit. I'll post results here. I sure hope this helps. It's so hard to see her come such a long way and to have these last two things (vet & groomer) that freak her out. I've decided to ban DH from the vet visits (he's even more nervous than I am about her, if that's possible!) and to be as calm and confident as I can be. I'm sure it doesn't help that my own anxiety shows.


----------



## sassafras

Well I think the Thundershirt generally falls into the "can't hurt" category, and I've seen it help enough dogs that I think in many cases it's worth a try. The worst I've ever seen happen is nothing, I've never seen it make a dog worse.


----------



## winniec777

Makes sense. Think I'm going to have to add a rocker-chic motif or some other tough girl image to it, though. Poca has her pride, after all.


----------



## sassafras

LOL, Pip looks hilarious when he wears his, because it's quite snug and it makes his head, tail, and legs look ridiculously poofy.


----------



## Pawzk9

winniec777 said:


> Sassafras - thanks for the suggestion. I did read about the combo use of alprazolam and acepromazine. I think that's our next step if the alprazolam alone doesn't cut it. Don't know what dose the vet prescribed yet - haven't picked it up (DH was the one who talked to her). She did say it was a low one, so I'm sure we'll be tinkering with it a bit.
> 
> Q: I've wondered about trying a thundershirt or calming cap for the vet - do you think it would be worth a try? I haven't tried either yet because Poca is not a dog that seeks comfort. When she's stressed, she wants to be hyper alert so she can see/hear/smell anything bad coming. This means no touching, which she just finds more distracting. I think the shirt or cap would just add to her stress because it would interrupt her sentinel mode. But maybe that's the point. I dunno....
> 
> MM - I think we're going to try a couple of dry runs before the actual vet visit. I'll post results here. I sure hope this helps. It's so hard to see her come such a long way and to have these last two things (vet & groomer) that freak her out. I've decided to ban DH from the vet visits (he's even more nervous than I am about her, if that's possible!) and to be as calm and confident as I can be. I'm sure it doesn't help that my own anxiety shows.


I have seen better results with thundershirts (or body wraps) on dogs who are hyper-alert and active when they are anxious than the ones who go off to chase the unicorns. Dogs who go "within" tend to go more within, in my experience. Nice thing about the thundershirts is that they are guaranteed. If they don't work for your dog (and nothing works for every dog) you can return it for your money back, and it is donated to a rescue or shelter. Win/win. As to calming caps? A lot of nervous dogs find something like that on their face pretty disconcerting, so you might be looking at a long period of desensitization before you get any benefit at all.


----------



## sassafras

Go off to chase unicorns... that's awesome, LOL.


----------



## Pawzk9

sassafras said:


> Go off to chase unicorns... that's awesome, LOL.


I can't take credit. Stole it from Leslie McDevitt.


----------



## winniec777

Thanks - I'm going to try the thundershirt, too. Only about $40 with shipping. A bargain if it helps.


----------



## Labmom4

I've used it on 2 of my dogs as needed. I like it because it doesnt make them too dopey; to look at them you wouldnt even know they were on anything, whereas other meds have turned them into mushpots. It's a lifesaver for Gracie's travel anxiety. She used to get so worked up when we traveled that she would start fights with the other dogs and always wind up getting a horrible case of colitis due to her nerves. I give her a xanax twice a day now when we're going someplace and she's completely fine.


----------



## winniec777

Thanks, Labmom. I'm hoping Poca will be better with it as well. 

Just ordered the thundershirt tonight.


----------



## TxRider

Alprazolam, that's Xanax right?

I got some from my vet for Kaya and her fears of sound, it did work during a bad thunderstorm, she wasn't afraid.. 

She was high as a kite though, did things I never thought I would see her do like counter surfing, or trying to and falling anyway, couldn't get on the sofa without falling and crashing, and just generally was whacked out and loopy as heck for hours... She woke me up at 4am stuck between the head of my sleigh bed and the wall, no clue how she managed to get in there, I had to pull the bed away from the wall to get her out.

Never gave it to her a second time..

Maybe the dosage was too large?


----------



## katielou

TxRider said:


> Alprazolam, that's Xanax right?
> 
> I got some from my vet for Kaya and her fears of sound, it did work during a bad thunderstorm, she wasn't afraid..
> 
> She was high as a kite though, did things I never thought I would see her do like counter surfing, or trying to and falling anyway, couldn't get on the sofa without falling and crashing, and just generally was whacked out and loopy as heck for hours... She woke me up at 4am stuck between the head of my sleigh bed and the wall, no clue how she managed to get in there, I had to pull the bed away from the wall to get her out.
> 
> Never gave it to her a second time..
> 
> Maybe the dosage was too large?


err yeah i would say thats a to high dose 

We used it for travel anxiety before we found the thundershirt! 
I would describe it as "I can do it meds" 

Abe turned into dory from finding nemo "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" He was able to actually work through things instead of freak the heck out.


----------



## MonicaBH

My GSD had a prescription for Xanax (alprazolam) for thunderstorm anxiety. I found her dosage to be too low, and upped it as needed after consulting with her vet. It also came in handy after she was diagnosed with bladder cancer.  She was a touch anxious after her 2nd surgery, and between her antianxiety meds and pain meds, we were able to keep her quiet and calm without being so sedate that she was a different dog.

I have a friend whose Doberman was on alprazolam for YEARS for anxiety...


----------



## winniec777

Thanks for the additional input, guys. I actually am a little worried about dose since Poca seems to have poor reactions to some drugs. So we're starting low & will prob need to increase it to the lowest effective dose. Stay tuned....


----------



## Pawzk9

winniec777 said:


> Makes sense. Think I'm going to have to add a rocker-chic motif or some other tough girl image to it, though. Poca has her pride, after all.


I have a client who just ordered a Thundershirt (really helps their pup focus in class). The male owner works for the OKC Thunder Basketball Team, (made it to the NBA playoffs this year) and everyone at work thought it must be work related when it showed up there.


----------



## Indigo

I didn't know about Thundershirts... those are pretty cool. It's along the same lines as the squeeze machines and heavy blankets used by some autistics for calming.

Portable, wearable hugs!


----------



## Pawzk9

Indigo said:


> I didn't know about Thundershirts... those are pretty cool. It's along the same lines as the squeeze machines and heavy blankets used by some autistics for calming.
> 
> Portable, wearable hugs!


Cool, huh? The TTouch people have been doing it for many years.


----------



## lisaj1354

I gave it to Pepper as prescribed by his vet. I gave it to him twice for his SA, and will never do it again.

He exhibited behaviors that he never had before, including peeing and pooping in the house. 

He was hyped up - totally opposite from what the drug is prescribed for. He was far from calm.


----------



## Labmom4

lisaj1354 said:


> I gave it to Pepper as prescribed by his vet. I gave it to him twice for his SA, and will never do it again.
> 
> He exhibited behaviors that he never had before, including peeing and pooping in the house.
> 
> He was hyped up - totally opposite from what the drug is prescribed for. He was far from calm.


Thats odd. Wonder if the dose needed to be changed?


----------



## TxRider

lisaj1354 said:


> I gave it to Pepper as prescribed by his vet. I gave it to him twice for his SA, and will never do it again.
> 
> He exhibited behaviors that he never had before, including peeing and pooping in the house.
> 
> He was hyped up - totally opposite from what the drug is prescribed for. He was far from calm.


That's kinda how Kaya was, druggy and never stopping moving the whole time she was on it... Wandering all over the house, getting into whatever, and doing things she had never done before or done since.

After reading here though it seems like it may have just been too big a dose.


----------



## Cracker

lisaj1354 said:


> I gave it to Pepper as prescribed by his vet. I gave it to him twice for his SA, and will never do it again.
> 
> He exhibited behaviors that he never had before, including peeing and pooping in the house.
> 
> He was hyped up - totally opposite from what the drug is prescribed for. He was far from calm.


It also could be that it quite simply was the wrong drug for the specific dog. All the anti anxieties and antidepressants work slightly differently, so depending on the chemical flood that causes the anxiety the drug may actually reverse it or add to it. This is why these meds require some experimentation on dosage, type etc in different situations to get the right mix.

For example, back when I was first diagnosed with depression (SAD) I was given prozac...I was told to take it in the morning as it can cause some sleep issues..turned out for me that as much as it did help with the depression it also made me very sleepy, so we dosed at night instead and it worked fine. We are all individual and since the drugs are not 100 percent understood as to how they play with neurochemistry it can affect the side effects considerably.


----------



## lisaj1354

I'll tell you his - the vet gave him .25 Xanax, which is what my own Dr. gives me.

I'm 115lbs. Pepper is @8lbs. So believe me when i tell you I cut that pill into teeny pieces before I gave it to him.

It took only 2 times (maybe 3) before I realized that working with his SA was preferable to drugging him. The other meds he was given made him vomit.


----------



## katielou

lisaj1354 said:


> I'll tell you his - the vet gave him .25 Xanax, which is what my own Dr. gives me.
> 
> I'm 115lbs. Pepper is @8lbs. So believe me when i tell you I cut that pill into teeny pieces before I gave it to him.
> 
> It took only 2 times (maybe 3) before I realized that working with his SA was preferable to drugging him. The other meds he was given made him vomit.


Luckily you have a dog thats SA is not bad enough to make him unworkable.


----------



## frostywolf

lisaj1354 said:


> I gave it to Pepper as prescribed by his vet. I gave it to him twice for his SA, and will never do it again.
> 
> He exhibited behaviors that he never had before, including peeing and pooping in the house.
> 
> He was hyped up - totally opposite from what the drug is prescribed for. He was far from calm.


I am going to try it with my foster dog for thunderstorm phobia. My vet said we should do a trial run first because in some dogs it can cause a paradoxical reaction and actually worsen the symptoms instead of helping. So we will give our first dose on a nice quiet sunny day and monitor his reaction before using it before a storm. I plan to also purchase him a thundershirt.


----------



## winniec777

Got the thundershirt today. Tried it on Poca, using treats as recommended. Her reaction was.....odd. She froze, like she does when the vet techs put her in a bear hug. Like it was something she had to endure until it was over. I loosened it, thinking it was too tight. No change. Called her over for hugs and more treats with DH. She was cuddly for a sec then tried to bite it a little. She didn't want to move around much in it.

Bottom line - she did not look comfortable in it. So mixed results. On a totally relaxed dog, it had the opposite effect of the one it's supposed to have. On a scared dog, I can see how it might distract them from the fear...but does it just raise another one? Not sure. Will keep training with it to see if it does start to calm her down. Since vet visits are scary because there are just too many inputs to process, I'm doubting this is going to help that situation since it's another input, and a pretty heavy-handed one at that. But we'll see....


----------



## Cracker

Winnie, if Poca has never worn a coat before I wouldn't be surprised that she does the deer in the headlights thing. I would take it off and do "present the coat, treat" lay it on the back of her, treat, etc. You may have just gone too fast for a dog that is not used to having anything on her. This video shows how to condition putting something on a dog (though it's not a coat)


----------



## winniec777

Great video - thanks Cracker. I think I may have rushed it a bit. She started targeting it right away so I probably thought she was more ready than she was for the full wrap. Will keep trying.


----------

